# Duck Calling Tips



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know there's a lot of good quack attackers on here so I'm looking for your help. I'm looking for some quotes of duck calling tips to be added to the store. I will use your name as credit.

Stuff I'm looking for is tips on calling in different conditions and scenarios, cleaning, when not to use, storing, not losing, etc.

I appreciate the help guys!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How NOT to Lose???? I can write a few quotes on How TO lose!! :lol: 
I'll see what I can do!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

The duck blind isn't the place to practice your calling.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think this is probably number one. Sometimes no calling is the best calling.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree with GG,sometimes no calling is the best.On the other hand sometimes using the hail call to get there attention is better.The only thing you can do is experiment and see what works.I have had my best luck with a gradually decending three note lonsome hen call along with the feed chuckle.With the feed chuckle,if you can get fast and mix in a few clucks and quacks you will be better off.By that I mean the standard chuckle:dugga dugga or ticka ticka,mixed in with the clucks:tik tik,and some short quacks thrown in.When the going gets tough,like the second and third weekends,avoid the loud hail calls and just stick with a very subdued chuckle,or try not calling at all.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

NEVER, NEVER use the hail call while hunting fields.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Read the ducks. I know a lot of guys that can blow a duck call really well, but they can't call ducks. You need to take the time to watch how the ducks react to the calling. As far as not calling, I think it is BS in a feed hunting senario. If you can blow a good, quiet feed chuckle, do it IMO. I have never heard ducks that are eating without making a lot of noise on the ground. Yes, you won't hear them ringing off 5 note hails, but what you will here is constant feed chatter on the ground. Get really good at the standard TICKA TICKA and learn to mix it up to sound like a lot of different ducks. If you can't blow a good feed chatter, then I agree, Shut that call up.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

What do you guys do when someone in your group really sucks? You don't want to hurt their feelings, but they keep flaring birds.

I was thinking about sending him a video on how to call ducks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We tell them to shut the hell up!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I video taped our group one day, and let him watch it. I swear he had no idea that was him blowing that call out in the field! When he found out, he actually apologized! He realized he needs to practice and I havn't seen his call in the blind since... Sooner or later his call will be back, but he will be a much better caller by then.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have to agree with GB3. We tell it like it is. Its constant ripping on each other when we are out hunting. Just ask Arkansas Aaron and Tyler the Sheep (I better not finish that one).

If you went out hunting with us and didn't know the group you might be a little taken aback.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Good one you JED!


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Did you ever stop to think that the ducks might be laughing at you when they hear you use your duck call?

For every duck that was shot because someone turned them towards their blind with a duck call, 50 ducks were chased away. Mainly due to the fact that the majority of hunters do not know how to use it, myself included.

The only time I've seen (consistent) effective duck calling is in flooded timber or on a river bottom where the sound of the call will echo throughout the trees. Perhaps this confuses the ducks as it might sound more realistic to them. If you insist on using one, get some coaching from someone is consistently successful.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the "NO CALL" is the best call on the quiet blue bird days when it is really quiet and there is little to no movement around your set-up. My opinion mainly because the dogs tail kicks into high gear when the calling starts   doesn't work well as a "spinner" either Flaaaar city. Ever see a chocolate without a tail send em home.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Hey GB3, I got those velcro gloves for you.... :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Invite someone from Arkansas. Them people are born calling ducks!

Seriously though don't hail call in a deep fog.

Tape yourself blowing the call.

When scouting if possible listen to the birds. Have seen 5000 ducks not barely making a peep and have seen 100 sound like a 1000. Just try to imitate the birds.


----------



## cooter77 (Sep 30, 2003)

As we all know there are some people who can turn a duck who has a one way ticket to the gulf, and there are the ones like myself who if given the oportunity to call will help them pack the bags and get on the express flight. My best suggestion is to listen to your group and let the group as a whole decide who will call. Most occasions you only need one caller if any.

:beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

You got to remember to change your reeds. One reed usually lasts me a season and then I'll go through another in the off season.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I's got's some's damn's good's gloves fors giv'in them's sheep's one hell's a ride :wink: .


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Common sense with calling is vital!! But that doesn't seem to matter much with hunters that have little to work with. Not all duck hunters are stupid, some us gots smarts reel good!! :-?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Here is one tip to put on the list. When you are in the field and your call is dirty or not working right try this. Take a crisp dollar bill(wrinkeled will work) and slide it between the reed and the sounding board. Pull it through once or twice and it will clean out any sludge that has collected in there. Your call will blow much easier.


----------

